# Windows 10 Preview is out & It's Great



## Gizmo (10/10/14)

And its worth the download.. Running it now and it's great!

I suggest watching this video before downloading to see if its for you:



Here are the download links:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (10/10/14)

I really hope they follow Apples example and release it as a free upgrade to Win8 users. Those people deserve an apology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Windows 10? Did 7 eat 9?

I am still using XP at home and 7 on my laptop, I haven't even seen 8 before!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Windows 10? Did 7 eat 9?
> 
> I am still using XP at home and 7 on my laptop, I haven't even seen 8 before!


You are not missing anything. There won't be a 9 - 8 spoiled 9!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

I used to be such a tech junky, I was always up to date with new software, hardware and gadgets. I was upgrading every few months just to have the next cool thing. Now I just want stuff that works. My home PC in its current configuration is about 7 years old, it's a core2quad with 4gb ram running XP, sounds like a diesel V8 with a cracked exhaust manifold but it works! I needed a more powerful PC for work, got me a i7 laptop with 16gb ram, it came with windows 7, I still can't get used to it. I dread the day when I need to get another PC. But I guess it's inevitable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

The last version I used was Windows 98 and then I discovered the joys of Linux.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RATZ (11/10/14)

johan said:


> The last version I used was Windows 98 and then I discovered the joys of Linux.



My personal machines are all Linux only for years too. I admin a mixed M$ / FruityCorp environment and am thankful every day the the simplicity and power Linux gives me. I've made a lot of money from Windows though, so I try not to bash it too much  

Interesting to note that it will now feature multiple desktops. I am curious to see how they implement it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

RATZ said:


> My personal machines are all Linux only for years too. I admin a mixed M$ / FruityCorp environment and am thankful every day the the simplicity and power Linux gives me. I've made a lot of money from Windows though, so I try not to bash it too much
> 
> Interesting to note that it will now feature multiple desktops. I am curious to see how they implement it.



No idea how, I just do a minimal install and use XFCE as desktop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Thanks @Gizmo. I am still on windows 7. I will wait for the 2nd version of windows 10 before upgrading my entire system. Have been holding out because I didn't like what I saw from windows 8. 

Am hoping 10 is good and stable for work purposes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

RATZ said:


> My personal machines are all Linux only for years too. I admin a mixed M$ / FruityCorp environment and am thankful every day the the simplicity and power Linux gives me. I've made a lot of money from Windows though, so I try not to bash it too much
> 
> Interesting to note that it will now feature multiple desktops. I am curious to see how they implement it.


I had multiple "virtual" desktops on one screen on my Windows 98 machines over a decade ago with a simple little freeware app. Since then all my PCs run dual screens, even my laptop.


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I had multiple "virtual" desktops on one screen on my Windows 98 machines over a decade ago with a simple little freeware app. Since then all my PCs run dual screens, even my laptop.



He is talking of simultaneously running different desktops without virtual software.


----------



## RATZ (11/10/14)

johan said:


> He is talking of simultaneously running different desktops without virtual software.



Yep, at work I have two monitors and four workspaces. Pretty much the same as that app. Each workspace is dedicated to a specific set of tasks. Sounds confusing but I can spread out over a dozen open apps/windows across them and stay organised.

Kinda like this:-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/10/14)

Well I have windows 8. This 10 looks grate 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

I watched the video that @Gizmo posted on the Windows 10 preview

I don't see much that is new or amazing 

Live tiles in the start menu are cool
Search function - I'm not sure what is so good with that - it looks the same on my windows 7
Smart snapping of windows - I don't like that anyway - I like to move them where I want them
Multi desktops - not really sure how this helps much - I have twin screens and typically have my browser on the one screen and my email or what else I'm working on - on the other screen - so I dont really know how the desktop thing they talk about is going to change what I do for the better...
Its gonna have to have a few more really amazing things to make me look forward to the upgrade. Otherwise it will just be an upgrade to keep with the times...


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

Silver said:


> I watched the video that @Gizmo posted on the Windows 10 preview
> 
> I don't see much that is new or amazing
> 
> ...


He is also trying to make out that the title bars with minimize and maximize buttons are new, I take it Windows 8 doesn't have that? Windows 3.1 did. Seems they are going back to what works and moving away from whet _they_ think is cool.


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

I did not expect anything revolutionary from Microsoft, lets be frank they always play it safe. 

However, one thing I have noticed since windows vista is that the windows os has just improved with better handling of its resources, which mean better performance. Windows 10 superseded my expectations in that regard and that is all that matters to me. It has cut 3 seconds off the boot time on my solid state drive from a cold boot and not to mention any program compatibility issues thus far. I am impressed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## tetrasect (13/10/14)

Still crap... basically what they did is make it more like xp/win7 but still left the kiddy tiles to clutter the place up... 

One of the biggest screw-ups imo is the removal of the popout "all programs" that was in xp. What a mission to find something when you have to click each menu item individually to see the sub-menu.

Search function also still looks like the same oversimplified crap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> Still crap... basically what they did is make it more like xp/win7 but still left the kiddy tiles to clutter the place up...
> 
> One of the biggest screw-ups imo is the removal of the popout "all programs" that was in xp. What a mission to find something when you have to click each menu item individually to see the sub-menu.
> 
> Search function also still looks like the same oversimplified crap.



If you want a fast, stable, easy to use operating system Give Linux mint a try. Very user friendly -I told my Gran it's the windows and she has no problem. Also cut down the time I spend fixing it to zero.

As for Win10, I will have to give a spin before I pass judgement. Just deciding whether to wait for it to come out of developers preview or not...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (13/10/14)

@RATZ
Is there a linux distro out there that plays along with gaming?
Im tempted for my media pc but stick to win 7/8 for gaming


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

Yep, Steam OS.

The blurb is here:- http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/
Download here:- http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/

It's in Beta still but has good reviews. add the playonlinux app to this and you have a machine ddesigned from the ground up to deliver content and push pixels.
Works best with nVidea GFX due to AMDs shoddy drivers

*Edit:* you could also just add playonlinux to any linux you choose...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/14)

Necris said:


> @RATZ
> Is there a linux distro out there that plays along with gaming?
> Im tempted for my media pc but stick to win 7/8 for gaming



SteamOs is the only decent Linux distro for gaming, however it's still in its infancy, I would not recommend jumping into it.

Do I see a bright future for gaming with linux? Yes absolutely.. Is it now? Nope, 3 years time maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> SteamOs is the only decent Linux distro for gaming, however it's still in its infancy, I would not recommend jumping into it.
> 
> Do I see a bright future for gaming with linux? Yes absolutely.. Is it now? Nope, 3 years time maybe.




The main issue I have seen is native games. Thus adding Playonlinux, which just wine packaged specifically for games. I use it myself to run windows games with very few hassles.


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/14)

Wine list of games supported are not great. Smite for example is not supported.


----------



## Necris (13/10/14)

Thanks guys.Win 10 is half way down, will give wine and steamos a look tonight


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

@Gizmo true.
The list of native AAA titles can only grow as steam keeps pushing it's own OS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tetrasect (13/10/14)

RATZ said:


> If you want a fast, stable, easy to use operating system Give Linux mint a try. Very user friendly -I told my Gran it's the windows and she has no problem. Also cut down the time I spend fixing it to zero.
> 
> As for Win10, I will have to give a spin before I pass judgement. Just deciding whether to wait for it to come out of developers preview or not...



I used to run ubuntu and it was amazing. Set it up so nicely with themes and compiz and stuff it was pure eye candy. Unfortunately the drive it was on crashed so I went back to booting from my windows drive. 

Should get another drive to put linux on actually... I just remember after spending weeks researching and learning and fine-tuning that OS to my idea of perfection I got so pissed off when it broke... I couldn't face doing all that work again, trying to set it up to be identical to that perfect build... I just knew I could never get it the same again so I threw the drive in the bush and tried never to think about it again lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

LoL @tetrasect I feel your pain.
Having the ability to customise my system to exactly how I want/need it to be is a big draw for me. I like that I tell the computer what to do, not the other way around. My Home machine is totally different to my work PC, even though it is the same OS.

After having a dual boot system for a while I realised I hadn't booted windows in years. So I wiped it.
Now I have separate drives for \root (OS) and \Home (files and settings). It makes life a lot easier. Also being in IT, I have backups of my backups.

That said, my secret to happiness -(OS agnostic)-
drive 1; OS
drive 2; Documents
Drive 3; Games
Drive 4; Backup (external preferably)
Drive 5; Cloud backup of critical data

Each drive only has to be as big as necessary. Windows is quite happy on 80GB drive. Media on it's own drive as big as you can afford. This offers a bit of affordable redundancy and prolongs disk life because it limits disk wear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Thanks Gizmo, but thank God for Linux .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (28/4/15)

Microsoft officially announced that, for the first year of Windows 10, upgrading will be *free from Windows 7 upwards....INCLUDING PIRATED VERSIONS*:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873...a-free-upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/4/15)

Is it worth getting the technical preview or just wait for the commercial release?


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Microsoft officially announced that, for the first year of Windows 10, upgrading will be *free from Windows 7 upwards....INCLUDING PIRATED VERSIONS*:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873...a-free-upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html



That's not entirely accurate...you can upgrade a pirated version, but it will still remain unlicensed...nothing free about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (28/4/15)

free3dom said:


> That's not entirely accurate...you can upgrade a pirated version, but it will still remain unlicensed...nothing free about that



Aaah, you're right. Missed the small print. Microsoft's angle is "[a]nyone with a qualified device can upgrade to Windows 10, including those with pirated copies of Windows. We believe customers over time will realize the value of properly licensing Windows and we will make it easy for them to move to legitimate copies."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Aaah, you're right. Missed the small print. Microsoft's angle is "[a]nyone with a qualified device can upgrade to Windows 10, including those with pirated copies of Windows. We believe customers over time will realize the value of properly licensing Windows and we will make it easy for them to move to legitimate copies."



They caught everyone out with that fine print...sneaky buggers


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/15)

There is nothing better than a fresh install

Queue fight scene lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jase (29/4/15)

Gizmo said:


>




Linus has some of the best youtube videos!


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/15)

Jase said:


> Linus has some of the best youtube videos!


Would be nice though if he would speak in a bit of a lower tone


----------

